# rgb in hex umwandeln



## RawBit (28. Nov 2006)

hii... 

jaa es ist an der zeit, endlich rgb in hex umzurechnen..

hmm wie macht man das nur ? -.-

danke


----------



## SlaterB (28. Nov 2006)

was ist rgb, was ist hex?
das eine beschreibt drei Farben, das andere ist eine Art Zahlen dazustellen,
wo ist da der Zusammenhang?,
was ist der oder die Eingabewerte, String, int, Array?
was ist der oder die Ausgabewerte, String, int, Array?
worum gehts hier? Beispiele?
 :bae:


----------



## meez (28. Nov 2006)

Sind halt 3 int Werte...und in der Integer Klasse hats ja ein toHex(..);


----------



## RawBit (28. Nov 2006)

danke sehr

slaterB hat mir auch ganz toll geholfen  ...


----------



## RawBit (28. Nov 2006)

hmm ich hab mir die hex umgewandelte zahl jetzt genauer angesehen... da stimmt was nich...

is das so eh richtig irgendwie:


```
Color c = getColor("Farbe wählen");
Integer.toHexString(c.getRGB());
```


----------



## SlaterB (28. Nov 2006)

> da stimmt was nich... 

ich könnte jetzt wieder nach
was kommt/ was willst du stattdessen/ Beispiele?!
schreien 

tue ich aber gar nicht


----------



## RawBit (28. Nov 2006)

danke aber warum gehts nich??


----------



## dieta (28. Nov 2006)

Bei mir funzts einwandfrei... Das einzige, was stört sind 2 führende "F". Wenn man sich die wegdenkt, ist die Ausgabe einwandfrei.


----------



## RawBit (28. Nov 2006)

ja die 2 ff irritieren... der rest passt eh


----------



## meez (29. Nov 2006)

Führende F's ?


----------



## Jockel (29. Nov 2006)

Ich glaube hier ist vom Alpha-Kanal die Rede.


----------



## RawBit (29. Nov 2006)

ja das wirds sein..


----------



## DeeDee0815 (13. Jan 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist rgb, was ist hex?
> das eine beschreibt drei Farben, das andere ist eine Art Zahlen dazustellen,
> wo ist da der Zusammenhang?,
> was ist der oder die Eingabewerte, String, int, Array?
> ...





			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > da stimmt was nich...
> 
> ich könnte jetzt wieder nach
> was kommt/ was willst du stattdessen/ Beispiele?!
> ...



Hi SlaterB,

warum verstehst Du die Leute absichtlich miss? Sag lieber, dass Du meinst, eine genauere Beschreibung wäre angebracht. Dann musst Du aber auch helfen: Deine beiden Kommentare hier waren jedoch einfach nur müll: Spam. Du hast nichts zum Thema beigetragen, sondern nur für Verwirrung gesorgt.

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2008)

> Sag lieber, dass Du meinst, eine genauere Beschreibung wäre angebracht. 

das ist sicherlich so angekommen 

> Dann musst Du aber auch helfen:

wenn auch danach keine Frage gestellt wird oder sich die Lösung schneller ergibt als ich weiterspammen kann,
dann ist das schwierig 

> Du hast nichts zum Thema beigetragen, 

wenn sich die Lösung von selbst/ durch andere ergibt, dann ist das doch erfreulich?
kann ich ja vorher nicht ahnen, besser ein Sicherheitsgurt und kein Unfall also Unfall ohne Sicherheitsgurt

> sondern nur für Verwirrung gesorgt. 

sehe ich nicht so


----------

